# Allis-Chalmer - Simplicity Sovern part interchangeability



## ajewing (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a 1980 Allis-Chalmers 916H that the bottom of the dash or console housing is rusted away. I found, what looks like, the same part from a Simplicity Sovern 3414-H on Ebay. I'm hoping I can get some help determining if the two parts are interchangeable or not. They look exactly identical but I have no way to measure the Ebay part.


----------

